
New logging addon for Heroku - ariel_coralogix
https://coralogix.com/heroku-logging-coralogix/
======
ariel_coralogix
How different clouds enable Logging best practices, and how Coralogix uses
Heroku's LogDrains to provide a 3rd generation Logging experience

